# Beef cattle for subsistence ranching



## twistedcreek

I'm curious as to what is the best breed for subsistence ranching. We have 50 acres in East Texas. Only want about 6 head. I figure one bull and 5 cows. May do one steer to raise to butcher. 
What information do I need to know? 
As far as inoculations that need to insure a solid head of beef. I don't want to get any other livestock an diseases.


----------



## charloisfarmer

What does substisence ranching mean


----------



## twistedcreek

I want to raise beef for me. With two or three to sell. Small herd.


----------



## charloisfarmer

Oh ok I understand now hahs


----------



## charloisfarmer

Do u have facility's I would look into a easier calving breed what are ur costs gonna be hay fencing facilities vet would it be better to go with a smaller breed dexter zebu i like the dexter there perfect size for small pastures


----------



## charloisfarmer

Are u gonna raise purebred or commercial


----------



## twistedcreek

I have pasture. Also plan to plant and harvest grains for feed. I want a breed or crossbreed that has a higher weight than the zebu. Fencing is a cost no matter what you do.


----------



## charloisfarmer

I would go with angus easier calving breed and put on good wait I like charlois put on lots of weight but may have difficult calving those are the breeds I've been raised around although a red angus xcharlois might be good idk I'm young there's lots of options


----------



## twistedcreek

The charlois are one of the breeds I was looking at. It has been said they do well on natural grasses. I will look up the crossbreed you mentioned. Thx


----------



## charloisfarmer

Ya my grandpa weans charlois calves at 8 months and they weigh around 600-700 pounds on a full grass diet






my grandpas herd he has charlois Holstein reds


----------



## twistedcreek

charloisfarmer said:


> Ya my grandpa weans charlois calves at 8 months and they weigh around 600-700 pounds on a full grass diet
> View attachment 371
> my grandpas herd he has charlois Holstein reds


Any calfing problems ? I have been reading up on the other crossbreed you spoke of. I hope one day my grandkids will take it over and expand


----------



## charloisfarmer

Ya the big problem with charlois is the calving problem that's why I mentioned the semitall or angus cross breed is because pure bred charlois will calve out 100 pound calves like last year my grandpa had 120 pound calf u really got to watch what bull ur pickling out if ur going with purebred my grandpa always wants lots of length a good shoulder and small head and we look at the hips because that's where they can get stuck is at the hips and shoulders u don't want a wide set a hips






that's my grandpas pen of replacement charlois heifer they've since grown out and looked nice


----------



## twistedcreek

Charlois bull to a Hereford or Angus sounds like a better option. From all the snow I'm guessing not in Texas


----------



## charloisfarmer

Ya semitall are lighter framed angus or herford should be fine I hope I can take over my grandpas cows and do the same thing but I would want to expand


----------



## charloisfarmer

Idk does it matter if u put a charlois bull on angus or angus bull on charlois cows like would that affect birth weight or does it matter


----------



## twistedcreek

I'm not sure. Will see if calf weight is effected by bull or cow. I don't want to have trouble with calving if I don't have to. Will look up combo sets and see.


----------



## twistedcreek

Tractor supply website has some good information to start with. Since I'm not raising for any large profit. My herd will remain small about 10. I may do a smaller bull and crossbreed more than one kind of cow. See what fits better. Mine will be table beef anyway.


----------



## charloisfarmer

I think it would affect the weight therefore I would put a smll bull on a larger cow ill try to find that website because I really can't find any good websites on breeding and raising I did have an app once that showed what calves u get when u crossed breeds


----------



## oreana

Look into Lowline. They are 100% Angus but about 40% smaller--easy to handle. They marble well on grass alone and have large ,tender ribeyes. Easy calving too!


----------

